# Dare To Be - A Ganguro/Yamamba Girl! (October 14 - October 27)



## StereoXGirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Time for a new challenge!

Our next challenge is Dare To Be - A Ganguro/Yamamba Girl!

Chosen by jelici, winner of Dare To Be - A Scene Queen!

Here are some inspirational pics (feel free to add your own):






















For those who would like to enter, please note:

The rules have changed. Entries must be specifically created for this challenge. Recycled images are no longer allowed.

Please review the rest of the rules here.

As before, no photoshopping is allowed. This includes the lightening and darkening of images. Only cropping and resizing images is allowed.

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*
*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please indicate in your post with the images which one you would like for voting. Otherwise, the first image will be chosen automatically.



*






*


----------



## daer0n (Oct 14, 2008)

Weird theme! haha

I thought this theme had been done before? no? maybe i just dreamt about it lol.

Can't wait to see entries


----------



## amber_nation (Oct 14, 2008)

OMG, I was just thinking the other day how weird it'd be if this was the next challenge. I want to enter but will have to seriously think out how to even try to do makeup like this.


----------



## Roxie (Oct 14, 2008)

This looks like a fun theme!


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Weird theme! hahaI thought this theme had been done before? no? maybe i just dreamt about it lol.

Can't wait to see entries





Yeah, I could've sworn we did one like this... insensitive picked one like this.
Weird theme for sure. I'm not into oompa-loompa but can't wait to see entries.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Oct 14, 2008)

OMGGGGG!!! This looks soo fuuuuuun! I can't wait


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok good, 2 and me make 3... I swear we did this b4 too... lol!

I'm looking forward to the entries for this one too!


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Oct 14, 2008)

has this one been done!? i looked under the "already done" DTB's and didn't see this....



if it's been done before then sorry! i thought this was really interesting, definitely a very distinct makeup look, and wanted to see people try it





more inspiration pics:









































So i guess there are many levels of extremity in this look. when my bf went to japan, he said he saw a bunch of these girls but most were not so heavy with the white makeup....somewhat more attractive i guess...i guess they are just into being super tan? maybe it was more similar to this:


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 14, 2008)

Nope, we haven't done Ganguro/Yamamba Girl yet.





Y'all must be thinking of our *Dare To Be - A Harajuku Girl challenge*:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f92...6th-67512.html


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 14, 2008)

what is the explanation behind these guys? I got this off wiki:

Ganguro appeared as a new fashion style in Japan in the early 1990s and is prevalent mostly among young women and women in their early 20s to this date. In ganguro fashion, a deep tan is combined with hair dyed in shades of orange to blonde, or a silver gray known as "high bleached". Black ink is used as eyeliner and white concealer is used as lipstick and eyeshadow. False eyelashes, plastic facial gems, and pearl powder are often added to this. Platform shoes and brightly-colored outfits complete the ganguro look. Also typical of ganguro fashion are tie-dyed sarongs, miniskirts, stickers on the face, and lots of bracelets, rings, and necklaces.

Ganguro falls into the larger subculture of gyaru (from English "gal"), a slang term used for various groups of young women, usually referring to overly childish or rebellious girls. Researchers in the field of Japanese studies believe that ganguro is a form of revenge against traditional Japanese society due to resentment of neglect, isolation, and constraint of Japanese society. This is their attempt at individuality, self-expression, and freedom, in open defiance of school standards and regulations.[1] The deep ganguro tan is in direct conflict with traditional Japanese ideas of feminine beauty. Due to this, as well as their use of slang, unconventional fashion sense, and perceived lack of hygiene, ganguro gals are almost always portrayed negatively by the Japanese media.[citation needed]

Fashion magazines like Egg and Kawaii magazine have had a direct influence on the ganguro. Other popular ganguro magazines include Popteen and Ego System. The ganguro culture has evolved its own synchronized dances, called Para Para. Participants do predetermined moves at the same time, usually as accompaniment to J-pop music. Para Para events are held by ganguro circles, and involve either going to clubs to perform Para Para or gathering to learn new dances.

One of the most famous early ganguro girls was known as Buriteri, nicknamed after the black soy sauce used to flavor yellowtail fish in teriyaki cooking. Egg made her a star by frequently featuring her in its pages during the height of the ganguro craze. After modeling and advertising for the Shibuya tanning salon "Blacky", social pressure and negative press convinced Buriteri to retire from the ganguro lifestyle.[2]

[edit] Yamanba and manba

YamanbaYamanba (ヤマンバ, Yamanba?) and manba (マンバ, manba?) are terms often used to describe extreme practitioners of ganguro fashion. They feature darker tans and add white lipstick, pastel eye makeup, tiny metallic or glittery adhesives below the eyes, brightly-colored contact lenses, plastic dayglo-colored clothing, and incongruous accessories to the ganguro look. Some wear stuffed animals as decorations. The male equivalent is called a "center guy" (センター街, Sentaagai?, Center Street), a pun on the name of a pedestrian shopping street near Shibuya Station in Tokyo where yamanba and center guys are often seen.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Rosie for the detailed info.



This will be fun!


----------



## daer0n (Oct 14, 2008)

That is such weird arse fashion trend i have to say Rosie, lol. Interesting info you got there..I had no idea.

Overly tanned girls, [people], there are definitely some celebrities out there that could be accused of practicing this 'ganguro fashion' thing for sure haha.

I like some of the looks posted, though i don't think i will be joining this dtb.

That is what it was i guess, the harajuku theme, i confused for this one lol.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 14, 2008)

LMAO!!!

Quote:
there are definitely some celebrities out there that could be accused of practicing this 'ganguro fashion' thing for sure haha. I laughed so hard when I read that!


----------



## McRubel (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Rosie for posting the info. I had no idea what a Ganguro girl was!!!!


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 14, 2008)

Hmm....this is VERY interesting. I'm with Amber on this one.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nope, we haven't done Ganguro/Yamamba Girl yet.




Y'all must be thinking of our *Dare To Be - A Harajuku Girl challenge*:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f92...6th-67512.html

Ooooohhhhh, lol!! Sowwie...

Thanks Rosie for the detailed explanation.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 14, 2008)

Interesting theme! I don't think I'll be entering (if I'm honest the pictures scare me slightly



) but I'm looking forward to the entries


----------



## Roxie (Oct 15, 2008)

lol, well I am deffinitely doing it! I think I have the makeup... I just don't have the fashion - or hair! I'll just have to do a close up on my makeup or something!

I told my mum and brother and they weren't exactly thrilled.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 15, 2008)

hmm interesting theme....cant wait for some entries


----------



## nosepickle (Oct 15, 2008)

Man, I love Ganguro but I have SUCH pale skin (and I don't think I have any dark foundation lying around.)

When I wear white shadow it doesn't show up much, so this look would be hard! I might still try though!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 15, 2008)

ohh this looks fun i have never heard of this before but i find it to be really pretty


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 15, 2008)

Christina Aguilera? Lol.


----------



## Karren (Oct 15, 2008)

WOW.... is that strange.. Never ever saw that before....


----------



## wingrie (Oct 15, 2008)

what happened to Halloween Hottie?


----------



## daer0n (Oct 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *wingrie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what happened to Halloween Hottie? It's located here?https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f90...1-a-87890.html


----------



## Beautyfocus (Oct 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, I could've sworn we did one like this... insensitive picked one like this.
Weird theme for sure. I'm not into oompa-loompa but can't wait to see entries.

LOL at oompa loompas...

Fun...Wow I will have to see if I can pull this off. This may be the first challenge I may not do.

Lets see how what I can come up with


----------



## Kathy (Oct 15, 2008)

Different theme! I like it! I think the entries will be very interesting!


----------



## kyuubified (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh yay! I can't wait.

I love Ganguro/Yamanba girls even though they are a dead breed (only the watered down versions exist in Japan now). As much as they were loved or hated, you have to admit that those girls had a distinct style and rocked it with confidence.

Can't wait to do this, I've tried doing a look like this before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.hongfire.com/cg/data/7/ganguro19.jpg
Christina Aguilera? Lol.

Ahaha it totally looks like her but like weird....lol!


----------



## tinktink22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow cant wait to see whats going to happen with this one. I just wish there was more variety to it





I think you have picked a very interesting one Jelici.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 15, 2008)

Hmm...makes me wonder what these girls really look like under all that makeup


----------



## Roxie (Oct 15, 2008)

I just mucked around with my makeup for 'practise' and ahh! I was so dark! I looked rediculous! Cool, but just... yeah. Lucky no one around saw me... I didn't take a picture though, cuz the lighting is really bad.



I might have actually been too dark... my dark foundation is a powder and I am not that good at powders, I stick with liquid.

This is deffinitely a fun theme!!


----------



## cygne noir (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm actually very into japan and japanese culture so i knew about ganguro...never liked it very much though, i stick to geishas, really ;-) BUT as a challenge this is very very interested... so i just miht give it a shot


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.hongfire.com/cg/data/7/ganguro19.jpg
Christina Aguilera? Lol.

Lmao!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 15, 2008)

LMAO that does look like Christina Aguilera!!


----------



## daer0n (Oct 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Christina Aguilera? Lol.

Similarities?



Guilty of practicing the ganguro fashion thing?



Enlarge picture to see more details.





K, enough hijacking this thread, let's move on to people posting their entries haha.


----------



## girlo (Oct 16, 2008)

thats definitely an odd look. it'll probably be a lot of fun to play around with....


----------



## emih19 (Oct 16, 2008)

cute theme


----------



## lolaB (Oct 16, 2008)

What a fun theme! Can't wait to see some entries.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

im gonna try my look tonight...in the mean time...ENTRIES!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## daer0n (Oct 17, 2008)

I thought i was going to see your entry Maya






can't wait for you to post it!


----------



## *Gigi* (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah.... I don't think I will be entering this one. It is an extremely interesting look, though! I can't wait for the entries!


----------



## emmy2410 (Oct 17, 2008)

hahaha...

thanks rosie for the information with regards to this oompa loompa...I am not sure if I can do it but for fun sake y not...guess i dun need any darker foundation..im dark enough for this.lols...need to find the makeup stuff...can i use baby powder as my lipstick/es/blusher...hee hee.


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't have white concealer but I do have the Halloween white face paint that I could use...lol. We'll see


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 17, 2008)

Here's mine!

The camera totally washed out the orange and white, so you can't see the contrast at all.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 17, 2008)

That looks really cute Shaundra!


----------



## daer0n (Oct 17, 2008)

How cute are you Shaundra!

You're the prettiest ganguro girl among all these inspirational pictures





I love the lashes that you used!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 17, 2008)

I love your eyes Shaundra!! This look really accentuated how pretty they are


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 17, 2008)

Very cute Shaundra!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Oct 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine!
The camera totally washed out the orange and white, so you can't see the contrast at all.





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...DSC_0004-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...DSC_0014-1.jpg

So cute! You look very pretty!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 17, 2008)

I agree, you look really cute Shaundra!!!


----------



## Roxie (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice, Shaundra!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Oct 18, 2008)

Shaundra, that is beautiful


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 18, 2008)

Aww...thanks so much, everyone!


----------



## emmy2410 (Oct 18, 2008)

very pretty shaundra....really like ur lashes...


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Oct 18, 2008)

yay!!! an entry!! shaundra i love it, you look so pretty! i really like the first pic. you pulled off the look without being scary!! haha i guess i did pick a weird theme...hopefully people don't get scared off by it and will still enter





i'm sad cuz i've been super busy this quarter...but i really want to try this, and the halloween hottie. not too sure about what i'll end up looking like in ganguro makeup tho....maybe being asian will work in my favor


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Oct 18, 2008)

I've always loved how cute they can be. They're always super happy looking and some of their makeup is really cute.

However, I think I'll have to pass on this one. I'm not even close to being tan. I'm about as white as it gets. lol


----------



## purpleRain (Oct 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine!
The camera totally washed out the orange and white, so you can't see the contrast at all.





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...DSC_0004-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...DSC_0014-1.jpg

LOVE IT girl!! The first picture is the bomb



(ps. I think you forget your hand with the bronzers



)
It's an interesting theme, but that makeup is really weird


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Oct 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine!
The camera totally washed out the orange and white, so you can't see the contrast at all.





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...DSC_0004-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...DSC_0014-1.jpg

That first picture is PERFECT. I love how it looks on you, even though it's supposed to look really overdone. I don't think it's possible to make you look ugly...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone!



Hopefully more people will get a chance to enter! This one actually was a lot of fun.

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOVE IT girl!! The first picture is the bomb



(ps. I think you forget your hand with the bronzers



)
It's an interesting theme, but that makeup is really weird

I most definitely did forget to put bronzer on my hand. LOL!


----------



## retroxxkittie (Oct 18, 2008)

wow shaundra,you did such an amazing job!!!!!

i wish i could enter this one,maybe tommorow when i get some good rest-i broke my ankle today it hurts soooooo much. actually pretty funny story on how it happened,i jumped off my bed and landed on my compact and i stepped weird and heard a big "snap,crackle,pop." and then started crying and then my boyfriend was like "huh,what.....uhhhhhhhhhh your very swollen you know that". i know some people on here might of thought i deserved a broken limb because i was a b**** to some people on MUT.

and i might add this:

the lovely scene queen/model Audrey Kitching has had her share of yamamba style photos.

like this one:







and that one:






i think she doesn't need that tan because shes fabulous with goth white skin. now me,i am not white white and i love to bake my skin in 100 degree heat....although i hate tan lines but thats why they make sunless tan things!!!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Oct 19, 2008)

WOW...I don't think I could ever walk out like this...Not even for Halloween...

Here's my entry!


----------



## wingrie (Oct 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *stereoxgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here's mine!
The camera totally washed out the orange and white, so you can't see the contrast at all.





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...dsc_0004-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...dsc_0014-1.jpg

awesome job!

Originally Posted by *wingrie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif awesome job! Stereogirl and beauty focus, AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I luv both soo much!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Wingrie!!


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 19, 2008)

If that's you, it looks great! Btw, sorry you broke your ankle! Eek, that must have been painful. Hope for a speedy recovery





Originally Posted by *retroxxkittie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow shaundra,you did such an amazing job!!!!!
i wish i could enter this one,maybe tommorow when i get some good rest-i broke my ankle today it hurts soooooo much. actually pretty funny story on how it happened,i jumped off my bed and landed on my compact and i stepped weird and heard a big "snap,crackle,pop." and then started crying and then my boyfriend was like "huh,what.....uhhhhhhhhhh your very swollen you know that". i know some people on here might of thought i deserved a broken limb because i was a b**** to some people on MUT.

and i might add this:

the lovely scene queen/model Audrey Kitching has had her share of yamamba style photos.

like this one:

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...l/untitled.jpg

and that one:

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...--large-ms.jpg

i think she doesn't need that tan because shes fabulous with goth white skin. now me,i am not white white and i love to bake my skin in 100 degree heat....although i hate tan lines but thats why they make sunless tan things!!!


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 19, 2008)

You look awesome! Great job Maya!





Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW...I don't think I could ever walk out like this...Not even for Halloween...Here's my entry!

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1020361.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1020371.jpg


----------



## retroxxkittie (Oct 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If that's you, it looks great! Btw, sorry you broke your ankle! Eek, that must have been painful. Hope for a speedy recovery



thanx,im hopin for a speedy recovery coz going to school and being on the cheerleading team is hard with a broken ankle!!!!!! i can still put weight on my ankle without crying,but i admit i was an idiot for not taking the pain pills....
nope not me that time,damn audrey Kitching is sooo pretty isn't she??


----------



## wingrie (Oct 19, 2008)

hey friends! here is my look ,hahaah!

love all the entries so far!

-ingrid


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Oct 19, 2008)

Phenomenal entries! way to go ladies


----------



## kcam125 (Oct 19, 2008)

so far so good!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome entry Maya!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 19, 2008)

Great job, ladies!


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 19, 2008)

Very cute entry!

Originally Posted by *wingrie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey friends! here is my look ,hahaah!
love all the entries so far!

-ingrid


----------



## daer0n (Oct 19, 2008)

Maya, i looove your entries! especially the second photo, i knew you would do awesome on this one, i LOVE it!!

Wingrie that is so cute! especially the picture where you're holding the poodle


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 19, 2008)

Very cute Ingrid! I like how you did your brows


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Oct 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW...I don't think I could ever walk out like this...Not even for Halloween...Here's my entry!

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1020361.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1020371.jpg

Maya that is sooo adroable



Love the stars, and dayum you got some white teefs haha.

Originally Posted by *wingrie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey friends! here is my look ,hahaah!
love all the entries so far!

-ingrid

Very cute, cute stuffed animal



I like the little color flava you added to the brows




Good job everyone so far and for working it out and not making it look berry scawy


----------



## Beautyfocus (Oct 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maya, i looove your entries! especially the second photo, i knew you would do awesome on this one, i LOVE it!!
Wingrie that is so cute! especially the picture where you're holding the poodle





AWW Thanks Daeron!!....I had fun doing this theme...

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maya that is sooo adroable



Love the stars, and dayum you got some white teefs haha.


Very cute, cute stuffed animal



I like the little color flava you added to the brows





Good job everyone so far and for working it out and not making it look berry scawy

Morrisons...LMAO...I had to go back and check my teeth and they look as white as my lips lol....

But Thank YOU!


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine!
The camera totally washed out the orange and white, so you can't see the contrast at all.





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...DSC_0004-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...DSC_0014-1.jpg

Oh Shaundra, that is really gorgeous in a Ganguro way... lol. You made it look sorta wearable, which is cool.

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW...I don't think I could ever walk out like this...Not even for Halloween...Here's my entry!

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1020361.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1020371.jpg

Haha, not even halloween? You sure? Haha. You're so creative... the eyes are really cool.

Originally Posted by *wingrie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey friends! here is my look ,hahaah!
love all the entries so far!

-ingrid

Welcome to the forum, Ingrid. Great entry! You look so cute.


----------



## leelee. (Oct 20, 2008)

Dude, this style is like, so old now! You don't see many girls still sporting this fashion in Japan.

I prefer the less "striking" gyarus, such as the onee-gyarus or the hime-gyarus.

Anyways, I found some tutorials on a forum and I thought that it might be helpful.

OLD-SCHOOL MANBA, YO.





*a* | *b* | *c* | *d*

There was also a site for one of the most popular Gal-circles (Angeleek), but the site is down. There were some pretty helpful tutorials on there too.


----------



## katana (Oct 20, 2008)

Awesome entries ladies!

You all look the part.





It may be hard to vote.....


----------



## Sreyomac (Oct 20, 2008)

hey Ladies,

You all look really good... I am going to try this look tomorrow when my husband is at work! He would think i was crazy!!!!


----------



## Roxie (Oct 21, 2008)

Great entries so far!!

I really wanted to enter this one, but I don't think I'll be able to! I don't have the makeup (should go shopping soon, I hope) and my internet speed is so damn low it takes forever for a page to load and I would be lucky if I could upload a picture!

Oh and I am going away...

I was looking forward to doing this one, too!!


----------



## ~ Elle ~ (Oct 21, 2008)

This looks AWESOME





But i have seriously pale skin lol, i might give it ago still tho, i'll have to see. ^^

But great entrys i've seen so far well done ladies =)

x


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 21, 2008)

Maya and Ingrid, you both look awesome!


----------



## emmy2410 (Oct 21, 2008)

Maya that is so cute, pretty, nice and etc......i love this look.

ingrid - very nice and pretty.

wow great job ladies.


----------



## Karren (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome Shaundra!! You did a fantastic job and look great!!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 22, 2008)

Great job ladies!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 23, 2008)

Beautyfocus you look awesome!!!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Oct 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Beautyfocus you look awesome!!! Thank you SweetNsexy!


----------



## luvzmakeup (Oct 23, 2008)

This sure is a crazy dtb.....it looks fun, but I don't think I can pull something like that off. Can't wait to see more entries!!


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 23, 2008)

Love the entries girls!!!!


----------



## chocobon (Oct 23, 2008)

Great job ladies


----------



## Sreyomac (Oct 25, 2008)

Well i Have tried this look twice now.... and its a no go.......

I just cant get it to look right..



I enjoyed trying.... and the rest of you look spot on!!


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Oct 26, 2008)

sad...there are only 3 entries so far. i hoped that more people would enter this one...oh well. the entries that we do have are awesome!

beautyfocus i really like how you did your eyes (esp. with the blue part), very creative.

wingrie, the poodle is a nice touch





anyways, i finally got around to doing this today...will post my pics later when i get a chance. hopefully there will be a bunch of new entries by then!


----------



## amber_nation (Oct 27, 2008)

This turned out kind of crazy looking, I used some darker foundation instead of bronzer so it'd show up, but probably a little too dark.


----------



## Tyari (Oct 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine!
The camera totally washed out the orange and white, so you can't see the contrast at all.





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...DSC_0004-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...DSC_0014-1.jpg

your entry actually makes the look cute!


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Oct 27, 2008)

haha amber i like how you didn't even have to use the white



i tried to make myself darker...but didn't really have dark enough foundation. when i tried using this brown shadow stuff i just looked really red...like i had a major sunburn. oh well the photos don't show it too much. oh and the leis are a cute touch too.

anyways here is mine (unless i change my mind later and use diff. pics haha).. i basically just copied the girls from the pictures...eh oh well nothing too original. also, i couldn't find any of my sparkly sticker things



so i just used some glow-in-the-dark stars instead. AND for some reason i couldn't get my fake lashes to stay on.
















interestingly, i showed my bf the pics and he seemed to liked the look....strange


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Oct 27, 2008)

*Amber*-That actually came out well, the eye shape came out perfect! I love your facial expressions





*Jelici*-Very pretty! I cannot rock the white lips, it looks all bad on me LoL. But I like the 1st n 3rd pix





Good job ladies!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 27, 2008)

I love it, ladies!





In case anyone else would like to enter, please do so by 11:59 PM EDT tonight! The voting poll will go up at midnight.


----------



## chrmanMa0 (Oct 27, 2008)

Odd stuff for sure.


----------



## ticki (Oct 28, 2008)

everybody did such a good job!


----------



## kcam125 (Oct 28, 2008)

everyone looks great! can't wait to vote for this one!


----------



## tinktink22 (Oct 28, 2008)

Im loving the looks!!!

BTW Jelici you nailed it!!!!!!!!!!


----------

